# Everybody is talking about vaping and "popcorn lung" again, so here's a graph



## Alex (12/12/15)

blog.thedripclub.com
*Everybody is talking about vaping and "popcorn lung" again, so here's a graph*
Shawn C. Avery

You all know what it is I'm talking about, so I'm not going to reinvent the wheel here. Check out Farsalinos, The Daily Caller's article, Suck My Mod's thoughts on it, or my guide to vaping and health if you want to learn more. I just wanted to graphically show you the magnitude of diacetyl exposure in a few specific cases. The graphic design team has been pretty busy on other projects, so you get to bask in the glory of my top-notch MS Paint skills. You may have to open the image in a new tab in order to see all the detail.







Each green square represents one microgram of inhaled diacetyl. The Harvard study seems to have used cigalike-style equipment for all of their testing, and most of those cartridges are advertised as lasting for 200-400 puffs, which is similar to the number of puffs in a pack of cigarettes (10-19 puffs per cigarette), so one cartridge to one pack of cigarettes to one full working day in a factory seemed like an alright comparison, although you could point out that the factory worker gets (hopefully) two days off a week and the vaper and smoker probably don't. 

*A.* 9 micrograms. This was the average mass of diacetyl found in the areosol produced by one flavor cartridge as measured by the recent Harvard study. We could instead plug in the worst offender from the study, and it would be 239 micrograms instead of 9, but it wouldn't have much of an impact on the vast scale here.

*B.* 6,718 microgams. This was the average mass of diacetyl found in the smoke from a single cigarette by the 2006 UC Davis study, multiplied by 20 for a pack.

*C.* 760,320 micrograms. This is where it got a bit tricky, and the number came out so large that I couldn't even fit everything into the image as I'd planned to, and instead had to cut it down by tenfold. The concentration of diacetyl inside a factory where a worker did contract bronchiolitis obliterans averaged 0.2 ppm (maximum of 80 ppm during parts of the mixing process) as reported by OSHA . Here's the math I used to convert that into mass/day inhaled:






If it looks like I missed or overlooked anything here, please, let me know. And please, don't try adding any additional meaning to the facts I've presented here. Also, it's quite obvious that this graph would look a little different if "A." was exposure from vaping 10mL of e-liquid per day at 200 watts rather than vaping a milliliter or two out of a cigalike, but it wouldn't look _qualitatively_ different unless we took some very extreme or unusual examples to be the standard.


 Want to sample the latest e-juice?  
 Looking to carry the hottest e-liquid in your vape shop? 





Editor-in-Chief at the Daily Drip and vaping enthusiast with a B.S. in physics and a couple of adorable cats. Follow me on Twitter.

source: http://blog.thedripclub.com/everybo...aping-and-popcorn-lung-again-so-heres-a-graph

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## argief (13/12/15)

@Alex, always on top of the health related news! Just wanted to post this exact same article! Was looking for the thread on the story published by Jacaranda.FM recently to post as reply. 

Good job @Alex! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder (13/12/15)

Thanx @Alex that should put the record straight once and for all....


----------



## Pixstar (13/12/15)

Clouder said:


> Thanx @Alex that should put the record straight once and for all....


Agreed, but it doesn't seem to get out there, only the lies...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

